# 112.2o7.net - What is that?



## Sinjz (Apr 10, 2005)

I use the Foxfire browser and I make it to ask me to allow cookies. I constantly notice '112.2o7.net' trying to place cookies on my machine. I've mostly see it when I'm on a site for big companies. Stuff like Sprint, CBS, Discover, etc.... Anybody know what it is? I can only assume it's some sort of tracking cookie, but hope someone knows more. TIA.


----------



## Empath (Apr 10, 2005)

It belongs to Omniture. They're probably tracking cookies, since they offer site analysis for sites and analyze the behavior of people that have visited their client's sites.

You can set Firefox up to reject cookies from parties other than the site you're visiting.


----------



## Sinjz (Apr 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Empath said:*
You can set Firefox up to reject cookies from parties other than the site you're visiting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just clicked that box. Let's see if I have trouble accessing anything over the next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Finbar (Apr 10, 2005)

I keep getting cookies while browsing CPF only, from jeep.com and nawtcher.com.

Maybe they have an understanding with CPF to allow this. It is a free ride if not.

I would think that these cookies might slow one's browser down depending upon how dynamic they are once installed.

I do notice that the jeep.com cookie slows the CPF loading considerably. I do not even have to look at my cookie manager to tell when the jeep.com cookie is there - it is that noticeable. I can tell when it gets inserted on me HD.

Next time, if you're a gonna leave cookies...leave some choco milk with 'em too!

FireFox is a much faster browser. I just switched.

All Me Best,
Fin


----------



## BB (Apr 10, 2005)

I keep my spyware programs up to date eventhough I almost never use IE anymore and most of the "spyware fixes" don't apply to Firefox...

However, one of them, Spyware Blaster at www.javacoolsoftware.com keeps an updated list of many hundreds of "blacklisted cookies" for IE and Firefox. This will help keep your noise level down as cookies from 2o7.net will automatically be blocked.

-Bill


----------



## Greta (Apr 10, 2005)

Fin... those cookies are from CPF members who have their avatars and/or images hosted on a server that wants to dump their cookies every time an image on their server is accessed or viewed. If you can track down which user is doing it (I'm sure they are completely unaware of it and it is not intentional), then you can let them know what they are inadvertantly doing. I have had this issue only once with a user while browsing the forums. I notified him of the problem and he didn't correct it... so I removed his avatar for him... problem solved... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

